# [XP] une honteuse question à vous poser ... (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Voilà, je suis embeté   :Laughing: 

J'ai proposé mes services à un client ... Je dois lui installer XP à la place de vista ...

Bon, jusque la, tout va bien, je met un cd xp sp2 et tout ... 

2 problèmes m'empeche de survivre :

- A) je lance l'install sans rien faire => XP dis que j'ai po de dur (manque le drivers sata)

bon, ok, jvais lui filler ...  je fais donc F6 au lancement de l'installateur ...

- B) je lui précise que je veux charger un drivers pour une carte de l'ordi.... Et la, Paf => XP dis qu'il trouve pas de lecteur disquette   :Laughing: 

Bon bref, suis très embeté, parce que faut les pilotes, et on peut pas mettre de pilote sans lecteur disquette. Le portable est un Sonny VGN-FZ11E ... sans lecteur disquette ...

Question: ca fonctionnerais si j'avais un lecteur disquette USB ????????????????????????????

Une autre solution peut etre ? J'ai vraiment les nerfs la, jvais perdre toute une journée pour installer un windows, pffff   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Question: ca fonctionnerais si j'avais un lecteur disquette USB ????????????????????????????
> 
> 

 

possible oui. sur mon dell inspiron 5100 un tel lecteur usb est reconnu comme un banal floppy drive, donc zin peut l'utiliser.

----------

## Zazbar

Salut !

D'après ce que j'ai entendu ... il faudrait que tu bootes sous win et avec un logiciel appellé "nlite", que tu te fasses un cd windows XP à partir de ton CDXP qui marche pas en y intégrant ton driver sata ... Apparement c'est la solution ...

Je suppose qu'il doit y avoir pas mal de docs la dessus sur internet !

Voila !

A+

----------

## loopx

Ok, j'ai aussi trouvé ces info...

Maintenant regarder:

http://support.vaio.sony.be/downloads/updates/updates.asp?site=voe_fr_BE_cons&c=0&s=VGN-FZ&m=2664

(c'est la page de driver concernant le portable, sur le site de sony)

Il n'y a PAS de driver XP donc, je m'inquiète fort...

Existe t'il ? Ou alors, jvais juste le démarrer et rien ne fonctionnera ?

Comment que je hais microsoft!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT: je ne parviens meme pas à trouver le driver correspondant au driver SATA. J'ai foutu un livecd pour voir le chipset:

SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

----------

## geekounet

 *loopx wrote:*   

> EDIT: je ne parviens meme pas à trouver le driver correspondant au driver SATA. J'ai foutu un livecd pour voir le chipset:
> 
> SATA controller: Intel Corporation Mobile SATA AHCI Controller (rev 03)

 

J'ai du AHCI sur mon dernier laptop, et pour mon install de WinXP SP2 dessus hier, yavait les drivers qu'il fallait dessus. Enfin, un générique qui était suffisant pour installer Win. Par contre, il ne reconnaissait absolument rien de mon matos ensuite, tout marchait sur des drivers génériques, et encore ..., J'avais ni ethernet, ni wifi, ni 3D, ... donc j'ai galéré ensuite à aller chercher les drivers pour tout ça depuis le site de Dell ^^ (y compris le driver AHCI correct).

----------

## loopx

Ok, j'ai nlite, j'ai le driver (fin je pene ...) intel (repertoire all); j'ai dis à nlite d'insérer les drivers via un rep (visé all) et paf, il intègre ca au windows. J'ai une iso, jdois la graver puis je pourrais enfin tester ...

En tout cas, le nomage des composants matériel est toujours aussi pourri dans windows   :Wink: 

EDIT: ca fonctionne pas  :Sad: 

j'ai intégré les drivers du truc express 945 vu que pour les 965, y a pas de INF dispo (pas de .zip à downloader). 

Suis super heureux, rien qui va, perdu une demi journée pour rien   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

EDIT2: bordel de dieu! J'ai été chercher le pilote sur le site d'intel ... il fonctionne pas (j'avais selectionner un ajout de pilote par répertoire et j'avais qu'une entrée dans nlite, pourtant il a réussi à sortir la version du pilote donc ca aurait du fonctionner). J'ai pris un pack de pilote sur le site de sony, et en fait, les pilotes VISTA sont pas seulement VISTA, il sont aussi XP compatible! Donc en gros, j'ai simplement décompacter le pack de pilote et j'ai ajouté 1 driver en lui fournissant 1 des 2 .INF du répertoire SATA. J'ai refait le CD de XP et houuraaaaaaaaa, le disque dur est enfin détecté   :Cool: 

Merci pour l'info: nLite, c'est un ptit programme très très sympatique   :Wink: 

----------

## Bio

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Question: ca fonctionnerais si j'avais un lecteur disquette USB ????????????????????????????

 

Je ne crois pas que les drivers USB soient installés à ce stade de l'installation.

Il m'était arrivé un cas "à la con" un peu similaire. J'ai une carte SCSI Adaptec, je charge les drivers sur disquette avec F6 tout comme tu essayes de le faire. Ca passe nikel, je partitionne, etc... Puis lance l'install depuis l'interface graphique. Au moment d'installer les composants l'installeur va intégrer les drivers que je lui avais fourni plus tôt et là il me sort le charabia habituel "drivers non signés êtes vous sûr blah blah blah".

Donc là un simple clic sur OK suffirait, mais bien sûr je suis en clavier/souris USB et le pilote USB n'est pas encore installé donc pas possible de faire quoi que ce soit. Pourtant j'ai pu au préalable rentrer mon numéro de série mes paramètres régionaux etc. Comme quoi la gestion des drivers lors de l'install c'est quand même du grand n'importe quoi.

----------

## xaviermiller

tout dépend si le BIOS supporte les disquettes USB. Mais vu qu'ici nLite a savé la vie de notre gentoopagnon, on ne se pose plus de problème  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Truc rigolo ...

 Si on fait une install "unattended" (style nlite ou slipstream de sp) on peut mettre ses drivers sur disquette USB ...

Ca vas fonctionner jusqu'au premier reboot ou BAM gauffrage et le mode unattended veut plus du lecteur de disquette en usb (testé sur 7 ou 8 machines en 3 ans) ..

 Haaaaa que c'est beau :p

PS= On serait pas over-out sur ce fil non ?   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Dire qu'il y en a qui trouvent linux compliqué...

Mon anecdote à moi : je viens de changer le PC de ma femme : tous les composants sont nouveaux (arch all intel -> Nvidia chipset + AMD), j'ai simplement gardé son DD histoire de ne pas me refarcir l'install d'Ubuntu.

Démarrage d'ubuntu : quelques petits problèmes à régler, carte graphique différente, 1H pour tout reconfigurer proprement

Quand au XP permettant de faire tourner Skype en videoconf (seul intérêt du bouzin), ben 3 secondes après grub le PC redémarre, même en mode sans échec...

Je sens que je vais aussi m'éclater une bonne après midi avec toutes ces choses obscures appartenant au passé lointain : install, téléchargement des drivers, des programmes, et tout les problèmes inévitables lors de cette procédure...

Non, franchement, Windows, c'est trop compliqué pour moi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## salamandrix

 *razer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] même en mode sans échec... [...]
> 
> 

 

"Même" ou "mais" ? Car le post prend un sens différent selon le mot...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loopx

Microsoft c'est bien, je sais pas pourquoi vous vous plaignez!

Par exemple, pour installer un lecteur MP3 sur un XP, eh ben ... il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT installer le windows media player 10 ... ce qui est fait presque d'office maintenant   :Cool: 

Ben ouais, on vous a jamais précisé que media player est plus qu'un lecteur multimédia   :Laughing:    c'est aussi un driver ^^

 :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

même pour utiliser VLC ?

----------

## loopx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> même pour utiliser VLC ?

 

Comment? Tu veux dire pour lire des vidéos ??? Non, ca fonctionne très bien, mais quand on veut accéder d'un coup à un fichier complet (ex: une copie), ben la c'est l'horreur   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

non, VLC lit aussi des MP3. La version "portable" (et probablement la version "installable") possède de nombreux codecs, et remplace Media Player.

Sinon, à quoi sert un Windows sans Media Player ?

----------

## razer

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par exemple, pour installer un lecteur MP3 sur un XP, eh ben ... il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT installer le windows media player 10 ... ce qui est fait presque d'office maintenant   

 

Jouons l'avocat du diable : il fut un temps, que je crois révolu, pour installer l'editeur de gnome "gedit" sous gentoo, il fallait installer... totem   :Laughing: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, à quoi sert un Windows ?

 

Voilà, corrigé. Et la réponse : payer plus cher ton matos informatique  :Wink: 

 *razer wrote:*   

> Jouons l'avocat du diable : il fut un temps, que je crois révolu, pour installer l'editeur de gnome "gedit" sous gentoo, il fallait installer... totem 

 

Malheureusement, pas encore révolu : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-607895.html

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   
> 
> Sinon, à quoi sert un Windows ? 
> 
> Voilà, corrigé. Et la réponse : payer plus cher ton matos informatique 
> ...

 

gnagnagna   :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

 *loopx wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   même pour utiliser VLC ? 
> 
> Comment? Tu veux dire pour lire des vidéos ??? Non, ca fonctionne très bien, mais quand on veut accéder d'un coup à un fichier complet (ex: une copie), ben la c'est l'horreur  

 

lol, avec tout ca, personne n'a remarqué que j'ai mélangé 2 topics   :Laughing: 

----------

